# Contractor blamed for condition of home



## jar546 (Apr 30, 2010)

I am happy to see that the municipalities concern was the contractor was not licensed which is BS in 95% of our area because there is rarely a testing standard for them.

How about issues with not pulling a permit or having code inspections?  That would be more of an issue!



> A single mom in our area saved for years to make a down payment on a dream house. Ten months later, she was forced out when she learned the home she bought was condemned.Of all the houses on Eynon Street the one Teresa Shelp bought last summer appeared to her to be the newest and the nicest, outside and inside.
> 
> Shelp said she saw the first sign of something wrong in her daughter's bedroom a month after she moved into the home.
> 
> ...


----------



## vegas paul (Apr 30, 2010)

I bet during closing she paid for a title search.  The title company did a title search, right??? And the condemnation wasn't attached to the title?  I think there is more than a basis for a lawsuit against those professionals who should have done due diligence (realtor, title company, lender, etc.)


----------



## ewenme (Apr 30, 2010)

I would also place some blame at the feet of the 'building code officials' who condemned the house but did not file the paper work with the County Recorder/Clerk. That would have been the only way the condemnation would show up on the 'title search.'  I've been filing such paper work for well over ten years, and when the banks, insurers, and wannabe buyers find the recorded documents, which detail exactly what is wrong, they usually call us for more details: how do I...?  how much do the permits cost? etc.  Caveat Emptor. Can't say it enough to those who are not familiar with the vagaries of buying a home, constructing a home etc. If you don't know what you need to do, at least have the smarts to ask questions of those who should know. Asking the seller is like checking in with the fox when you need a hen-sitter. IMHO.


----------



## peach (May 2, 2010)

I always put it on the public record when I condemned a property.  that's what title insurance is supposed to be for..


----------

